# Peter, 1-2 year old Parsons Jack Russell needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter is a Parson's Jack Russell; a spectacular looking dog who has all the "Jack" personality to back it up. He was found stray in Wales and is now looking for owners who are moved to claim him as their own!!! He is around 1-2 yrs old, walks well on an extender lead but of course he is keen! He greets people with affection and wants to know "are you well?" He will probably cope being left for short periods judging by how he is coping in his kennel. After a walk we have a cuddle then he looks .. so you're off then well I might as well sit in my bed. Peter mixes well with dogs outside.

We haven't got a foster place for Peter but are pretty sure/convinced that he doesn't have any major issues  he is just one of the many, many dogs who find themselves stray in Wales. We can offer "foster for 2 weeks with the view to homing" for any family to slowly settle Peter and get a sense him; so that they can see that he is as lovely as we've judged him to be.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Peter JRT Tri colour Broken coated Horley Kennels Surrey.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter has gone into foster with a view to homing!


----------

